# Does uber garnish wages



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

A friend of mine is having her wages garnished due to student loans 
she was thinking of doing uber but is not sure if uber garnishes wages or not in Iowa
Does anyone know if Uber garnishes wages due to student loans in Iowa


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nina2 said:


> A friend of mine is having her wages garnished due to student loans
> she was thinking of doing uber but is not sure if uber garnishes wages or not in Iowa
> Does anyone know if Uber garnishes wages due to student loans in Iowa


Shouldnt the SUBCONTRACTOR garnish the wages ?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

A court order served on Uber where I live would result in wages being garnished and then Uber would deactivate you.

Can't speak to Iowa though.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Nina2 said:


> A friend of mine is having her wages garnished due to student loans
> she was thinking of doing uber but is not sure if uber garnishes wages or not in Iowa
> Does anyone know if Uber garnishes wages due to student loans in Iowa


I'm not sure if this help but I do know Uber will prevent cash out for child support, to take out required funds. This kind of fall in the same lines as garnishment.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I'm not sure if this help but I do know Uber will prevent cash out for child support, to take out required funds. This kind of fall in the same lines as garnishment.


**** the government

**** the child support and the entire system. aren't we "equal" foxes after all?

**** the lists, the ISTS, and the ISMS

... just be a free fox, and get your foxy freak on.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If a wage garnishment by % is applied to your earnings just quit.

50% of your earnings will get garnished and 50% will go to expenses... 

Game over...


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

If they can garnish it is absolutely not worth doing any gig economy work that involves cars. Can you imagine having to pay an insurance deductible _and_ regular expenses _and_ unscheduled maintenance _and_ garnishment? If you have all of that and a slow week you could end up with credit card debt instead of net earnings.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The money getting deposited into your account is not wages, how can they garnish it? They could potentially be taking more than you earn after expenses. I am not sure about student loans but other garnishments can't exceed a certain percentage of your income. So how could they ever figure that out from your Uber deposits?


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

You probably qualify for IBR with zero payment if you're doing this gig.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Not sure, but FLKeys and Sepelion's replies make the most sense. Link below portends that the IRS would have to jump through some hoops to garnish self-employment income, which is what Uber income is (for now). You may also want to ask your friend if they have perused the arguments for preventing the IRS from garnishing (IRS cannot garnish the minimum needed for basic monthly sustenance).

https://www.garnishmentlaws.org/wage-garnishment-for-the-self-employed/


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Then can go after her bank accounts and take all that's owed to them . Happened to a friend of mine


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

Yep if the money is going in a bank they will garnish the account they don't care where the money comes from


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> @@@@ the government
> 
> @@@@ the child support and the entire system. aren't we "equal" foxes after all?
> 
> ...


Ruh Roh!

Sounds like someone owes a few greenbacks to Uncle Sam, Aunt Sallie, and a baby mama.

Care to share, Fox?










Get it off your chest, you'll feel better.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Ruh Roh!
> 
> Sounds like someone owes a few greenbacks to Uncle Sam, Aunt Sallie, and a baby mama.
> 
> ...


They can all ****ing die.

'Uncle' Sam is a pedophilic sadistic money grabbing who'er.

And I havent 'paid' more 'taxes' above and beyond the money's they've already R.APED me on in YEARS.

**** EM.

ILL EAT THEIR GAWD DAMN FACES.

I DONT even get the BASIC services they PROMISE for my TAX MONEY LIKE cops that never SHOW UP when a$whole ghetto dogs break into MUH CAR and the TEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENS steal ALL MUH SHIT.

it's a JOKE!

OUR 'MONEY' is backed by not gold but rather a FIAT PRIVATE BANK ponzie scheme called THE FED which is about as FEDERAL as FEDERAL EXPRESS AND you all make JOKES and laugh about it instead of taking this COUNTry back from the freemason assholes that jacked it since George Washington and his gawd damn cherry tree!

**** taxes


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> A court order served on Uber where I live would result in wages being garnished and then Uber would deactivate you.
> 
> Can't speak to Iowa though.


if you look up the garnish law from my understanding , no they can NOT garnish from a 1099 . court ordered or not 1099 untouchable .
but the person will be ordered to pay and if they dont do so may face legal issues or take her car house my opinion only .


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> They can all @@@@ing die.
> 
> 'Uncle' Sam is a pedophilic sadistic money grabbing who'er.
> 
> ...


See, told you you'd feel better.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> A court order served on Uber where I live would result in wages being garnished and then Uber would deactivate you.
> 
> Can't speak to Iowa though.


No kidding? Really they might deactivate you? Would that be an outcome for other jobs too?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes, you usually get fired where I live......yout employment status is irrelevant. You can attach monies owed to a debtor. I've sued and garnished many a debtor when I worked for a finance company.

I guarantee you Uber would.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The biggest issue is that garnishment orders specify either a % or a set amount per week or month.

This causes a huge issue because....

A court order is a court order, and depending on how ludicrous uber's interpretation is.. Which will vary based on whatever idiot in whatever third world country puts in, the same % can be interpreted a few different ways. Many of which are wrong...

25%

25% of what the customer is charged = over half your revenue (these days) and 

25% of what your deposited = half or more of your profit

35% of what the customer is charged, (and the person typing in the garnishment at uber has a typo)

you can see where i'm going with this?


----------

